# 2 Intelligence Company



## Mike5 (9 Mar 2011)

Hello,

Can anyone confirm whether 2 Intelligence Company still conducts training Wednesday 1930hrs to 2200hrs at 1 Yukon Lane?  I've tried contacting the unit by telephone and e-mail but no response.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## ltmaverick25 (20 Mar 2011)

Yes, they do still parade on Wed nights.  

If you are still having trouble getting ahold of somebody there let me know.


----------



## Mike5 (21 Mar 2011)

Thanks for your reply, am currently in US on business but will try to connect with them when back,

Regards


----------



## TenebrisLux (26 Mar 2011)

You will have a better chance if you contact the unit during normal business hours (M-F, 8-4) and get an appointment with the recruiting officer.  You can call the unit directly at 416 633-6200 x2948


----------

